# Looking for a Mini Mac 35 for parts



## Walbro Man (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi All
I am looking for a parts chain saw (Mcculloch Mini Mac 35.
Walbro Man


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Walbro Man said:


> Hi All
> I am looking for a parts chain saw (Mcculloch Mini Mac 35.
> Walbro Man


As the other post;

Check with Calvin he usually has a lot of Mac parts others do not have new and used. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cmsmallengines.net/


----------



## Walbro Man (Jul 1, 2012)

*one last part needed.*

Thanks Geogrubb for the tip.

One last part. A muffler and gasket for a Mini Mac 35 

or a Mini Mac 35 parts saw.

Walbro Man


----------



## Walbro Man (Jul 1, 2012)

*Need Muffler*

I just found out that the muffler I'm looking for can come from a
Mini Mac 6A, 25, 30 and 35. 

Walbro Man


----------



## Walbro Man (Jul 1, 2012)

I am still looking for a Stack style muffler form a Mini Mac 6, 6a, 25, 30 or 35.
Gary


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

is it the muffler that goes outward from the engine about 1 inch or so ?
thanks geo for the reference i am in the process of moving in with another family so im going to be busy packing boxes but i can help with this muffler if it is the one im thinking about i have a new one in the package if it is the round one that sticks out about a inch from the engine those are not on the website but i do have one or two laying around most of my mac parts are not on the store as well as for homelite the same thing .


----------



## Walbro Man (Jul 1, 2012)

*Oblong shape , sticks out about 2 1/2 inchs*

THANKS TECH

I think I have located one, I'm hoping its the right one When it comes in the mail.
I;ll be back if its not.


----------

